# χαλάλι & χαράμι



## Theseus (Feb 28, 2017)

Would a colleague translate for me these lines from an Epirus folksong:-
Ξυπνά η κόρη την αυγή σα μήλο μαραμένο, / βρίσκει τον κόρφο τς ανοιχτό, τ' αχείλι φιλημένο / και τη χρυσή της την ποδιά ψηλά ανασκουμπωμένη. / «Τάχα το ποιος μου το 'κανε, τάχα ποιος μου το κάνει;» / Αν είν' από τον άντρα μου, χαράμι να του γένει, / κι αν είν' από όποιον αγαπώ, χαλάλι να του γένει! (από ηπειρώτικο δημοτικό). 
Does it mean:- 
The girl wakes up at dawn, like a withered apple/she finds her bosom open & her lip kissed/and her golden shift lifted./I wonder who did this? Who is doing it to me?/ if it is from my husband, a plague on him/& if it is from one I love, bless him.


----------



## m_a_a_ (Feb 28, 2017)

Something like

If it was my man (who did this)
may it (=his actions) go to waste.

χαραμίζω [xaramízo] -ομαι: διαθέτω ή ξοδεύω κτ. άδικα, χωρίς να έχω το αποτέλεσμα που περίμενα

If it was the one I love
to hell with it as long as it pleases/pleased him.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 28, 2017)

Thanks, m_a_a! Was the translation accurate otherwise?


----------



## m_a_a_ (Feb 28, 2017)

pretty much so, yes


----------



## daeman (Feb 28, 2017)

...
Halal vs. haram, Theseus. "Haram olsun" for the husband, but halal for the one she loves. And who am I to judge? 

*χαράμι *[xarámi] (ως επίρρ.) *:* για κτ. που γίνεται ή που ξοδεύεται ανώφελα, χωρίς να το αξίζει ή χωρίς να υπάρχει κάποιο κέρδος. *ANT χαλάλι*: _χαράμι δούλεψα τόσα χρόνια, τίποτα δεν κατάφερα._ _χαράμι τρώει το ψωμί,_ για κπ. που δε δουλεύει και τον τρέφουν άλλοι. _Δε μου το πέτυχε ο ράφτης το κουστούμι,_ _χαράμι πήγε το ύφασμα._ || (κατάρα) _χαράμι να του γίνει (κτ.),_ να μην το χαρεί, να μην το απολαύσει: _χαράμι να σου γίνουν όλα σου τα πλούτη.
_[τουρκ. haram `κτ. απαγορευμένο από τη θρησκεία, άνομο΄ (από τα αραβ.) _-ι_ με βάση τη φρ. haram olsun `να μην το χαρείς΄]


*χαλάλι* [xaláli] (ως επίρρ.) *:* για κτ. που, αν και μου κοστίζει, το διαθέτω όμως με ευχαρίστηση. *ANT χαράμι*: _χαλάλι __τόσοι κόποι, αφού πέτυχα αυτό που ήθελα. Ό,τι και να κάνεις γι΄ αυτό το παιδί,_ _χαλάλι __του,__το αξίζει. Ωραίο σπίτι,_ _χαλάλι __τα λεφτά που ξόδεψες!
_[τουρκ. (διαλεκτ.) halal (< helâl από τα αραβ.) _-ι_]

Νοσταλγία (Βασίλης Τσιτσάνης) - Δήμητρα Γαλάνη






Ρίξε την καρδιά σου στο γιαλό
τους όρκους ρίξε στο ποτάμι
τα χρόνια πήγανε *χαράμι*
μα φτάνει, τράβα στο καλό

Ρίξε ένα δάκρυ στο γιαλό
όλα είναι όνειρο και ψέμα
πληρώνουμε με της καρδιάς το αίμα
*χαλάλι*, τράβα στο καλό

Μα φτάνει, τράβα στο καλό


Να το 'βρεις από άλλη - Σούλα Καλφοπούλου + Μάρκος Βαμβακάρης






Στίχοι: Κώστας Βίρβος, Μουσική: Απόστολος Καλδάρας

Μαύρ' η ώρα που σ' αντάμωσα
τζάμπα την καρδιά *χαράμισα *
κι είν' η πίκρα μου μεγάλη
μα θα το 'βρεις από άλλη

Χρόνια αφού με γλέντησες καλά
τώρα με πετάς έναν παρά
μ' έφερες σ' αυτό το χάλι
μα θα το 'βρεις από άλλη

Για χατίρι σου μπατίρισα
μια κουβέντα δε σου γύρισα
ε, ρε φίλε μου, *χαλάλι*
και να το 'βρεις από άλλη

Μπιρ παρά, for a song or two. Or three:

«Κάθε καρδιά χαρίζεται στον κόσμο σε μιαν άλλη
αδιαφορώ ανε γίνεται *χαράμι *γή *χαλάλι»*


----------



## SBE (Mar 1, 2017)

Μα καλά βρε Δαεμάνε, το πιο γνωστό μουσικό χαλάλι αφήνεις απ'έξω;


----------



## daeman (Mar 1, 2017)

SBE said:


> Μα καλά βρε Δαεμάνε, το πιο γνωστό μουσικό χαλάλι αφήνεις απ'έξω;
> ...



Εμ, χαράμι, όχι χαλάλι στο τραγούδι της Βέμπο. Haram for me, halal for you; wasted on me, deserving for you.  
Έβαλα μόνο τραγούδια που έχουν και χαράμι και χαλάλι μαζί. But one out of two ain't bad either.


----------



## dominotheory (Mar 12, 2017)

Theseus said:


> Αν είν' από τον άντρα μου, χαράμι να του γένει, / κι αν είν' από όποιον αγαπώ, χαλάλι να του γένει!
> 
> if it is from my husband, a plague on him/& if it is from one I love, bless him.



This can be playfully paraphrased (to produce a rhyme) as follows:

_If it is from my husband, let him be cursed,
And if it's from the one I love, let him be blessed_


----------



## Theseus (Mar 12, 2017)

Ευχαριστώ, Ντόμινοθ.


----------

